# Irrigation Install (mostly Blu-lock)



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I just finished a major (for me anyway) irrigation install. I used Blu-Lock for most of it.

Original setup: 5 zones, three of which served the front yard which is considerably smaller than the rest of the yard. The front 3 zones served a little over 3,000 sq ft. That left 2 zones to impossibly handle approximately 10,000 square feet.

New setup:

Rachio gen 3 (16 valve) with outdoor enclosure
10 new zones
2 additional zones have valve installed, waiting on future drip irrigation connection
3 valve box locations (each location has one 4 valve box and one 1 valve box)
Total of 13 operating zones currently.
1.5" PVC - 200 feet plus required fittings
1" Blu-Lock - 1,000 feet
1/2" Blu-lock - 200 feet
A bunch of fittings...
32 new rotors (Hunter I-20 6"), 2 rotors re-purposed.
16 new Rainbird R-VAN rotary nozzles and bodies

I kept the front the existing three zones (replaced the valves), and added 10 more zones. One zone only has one sprinkler on it as I will probably enhance that zone later. I also have 2 more zones plumbed for future drip irrigation in my flower beds. I installed a master valve and 15 new valves in three different valve box locations. The master line run uses 1.5" PVC, and runs around 150 feet long to the farthest valve box. In a couple locations I started the zone run with 1.5" PVC and then transitioned to 1" PVC. The rest of the laterals are all 1" Blu-Lock pipe. I could have used 3/4" in a lot of spots, but just kept to one pipe size to be able to use all the same fittings. I think I installed 52 sprinkler heads, reusing two of them from existing layout. Max GPM anywhere is around 12 gpm.

What do you think the cost of getting this professional done would have been?


----------

